# Hickory Smoked Cheese



## disco (Nov 5, 2015)

When I made bacon last month, I had extra room in the smoker and I thought I could fill it by doing some cheese at the same time. It was cold enough and I had room. However, I wanted to smoke the bacon with hickory. I had used mostly apple and cherry for smoking up to now. Then I decided what the heck. I bought stronger flavoured cheese, old cheddar, extra old cheddar, pepper jack and monterey jack and fired it in the smoker with the bacon.

I used the AMNPS with hickory pellets on the pellet smoker with the door propped open an inch. It was October and cooler but I put a tray of ice in just to make sure. It was likely overkill, the temperature never got over 62 F.













DSC04197.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 5, 2015






I smoked it for three hours. Then I cut it into blocks, wrapped the blocks in plastic wrap and put them in a resealable bag. I put them in the fridge.













DSC04198.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 5, 2015






I let them age for four weeks and gave them a try.













DSC04467.JPG



__ disco
__ Nov 5, 2015






*The Verdict*

This was even better than I expected. The strong hickory flavour didn't overpower the sharp cheddar tastes and made it quite complex. I don't know that I'd use hickory on havarti or mozzarella but I will continue to use it on stronger flavoured cheeses. Dang, now I will have to do two batches of cheese at a time. What will I do with the extra cheese?

Disco


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 5, 2015)

A smoker full of bacon and cheese. What more could someone ask for!


----------



## mowin (Nov 5, 2015)

Looks good. Two of my favorite foods,  bacon and smoked cheese......  I did 10 lbs of assorted cheese this past weekend.  I'll be doing some bacon this weekend,  so I might as well do some more cheese at the same time....


----------



## tropics (Nov 5, 2015)

Disco said:


> When I made bacon last month, I had extra room in the smoker and I thought I could fill it by doing some cheese at the same time. It was cold enough and I had room. However, I wanted to smoke the bacon with hickory. I had used mostly apple and cherry for smoking up to now. Then I decided what the heck. I bought stronger flavoured cheese, old cheddar, extra old cheddar, pepper jack and monterey jack and fired it in the smoker with the bacon.
> 
> I used the AMNPS with hickory pellets on the pellet smoker with the door propped open an inch. It was October and cooler but I put a tray of ice in just to make sure. It was likely overkill, the temperature never got over 62 F.
> 
> ...


I have been very well behave and X-Mas presents are always nice. Thanks for sharing

Richie


----------



## b-one (Nov 5, 2015)

I have used Todd's pit masters blend it was tasty! Glad the hickory turned out for you, another great cheese to smoke is double Gloucester with chives that was a big hit from the critics!


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 5, 2015)

Great experiment Disco!  I have always used a blend of pellets as well.  Always afraid to use hickory.  I'll have to try it out next time!  points!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 5, 2015)

Nice smoke Disco. Now you have an excuse to get another smoker or three.hickory in one, cherry in another, Apple in the other,...


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 5, 2015)

I like a deep smoke flavor, I have double smoked many of my cheese runs up to 7-8 hrs. I would not be afraid to use hickory at all, sounds great and looks great.

My most recent batches are with apple. I need to crank up another batch, maybe this weekend.


----------



## disco (Nov 6, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> A smoker full of bacon and cheese. What more could someone ask for!


Well, I did have a request for She Who Must Be Obeyed but this is a family site.


mowin said:


> Looks good. Two of my favorite foods, bacon and smoked cheese...... I did 10 lbs of assorted cheese this past weekend. I'll be doing some bacon this weekend, so I might as well do some more cheese at the same time....


10 lbs of assorted cheese? What did you say your address was?


tropics said:


> I have been very well behave and X-Mas presents are always nice. Thanks for sharing
> 
> Richie


Thanks for the point, Richie. However, I don't buy the well behaved bit. I've seen your recent posts. They looked decadent to me.


----------



## disco (Nov 6, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> Great experiment Disco! I have always used a blend of pellets as well. Always afraid to use hickory. I'll have to try it out next time! points!!!


If you don't experiment, you don't improve! Thanks for the point.


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice smoke Disco. Now you have an excuse to get another smoker or three.hickory in one, cherry in another, Apple in the other,...


Great idea! I'll give you She Who Must Be Obeyed's contact info and you can explain it to her for me.


redheelerdog said:


> I like a deep smoke flavor, I have double smoked many of my cheese runs up to 7-8 hrs. I would not be afraid to use hickory at all, sounds great and looks great.
> 
> My most recent batches are with apple. I need to crank up another batch, maybe this weekend.


Sounds like you are a smoke hound! Go for it!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 6, 2015)

Great looking cheese Disco. A smile was drawn when I saw the ice in that tray, here just two weeks from the US's Thanksgiving. We should all be skiing at the lodge and you are using ice.  Its 85 degrees here today.  Where's the ice age?

I am going to try it, the cheese, but sort of useless to smoke it and wrap it in waxed paper. Maybe after a Vac-sealer is chosen.


----------



## disco (Nov 6, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Great looking cheese Disco. A smile was drawn when I saw the ice in that tray, here just two weeks from the US's Thanksgiving. We should all be skiing at the lodge and you are using ice.  Its 85 degrees here today.  Where's the ice age?
> 
> I am going to try it, the cheese, but sort of useless to smoke it and wrap it in waxed paper. Maybe after a Vac-sealer is chosen.


I really didn't need the ice and now it is mostly below freezing around here. As for storing it, I wrap each block in plastic wrap and then store them in a ziploc bag. I have been able to store them over 6 months with no problem.


----------



## yumeat66 (Nov 7, 2015)

That looks great.  I have smoked cheese, but I am using charcoal and it has always gotten too hot and melted the cheese.  But I still scrape it up and eat it!


----------



## disco (Nov 8, 2015)

yumeat66 said:


> That looks great.  I have smoked cheese, but I am using charcoal and it has always gotten too hot and melted the cheese.  But I still scrape it up and eat it!


Thanks. If you get an A-MAZE-N pellet smoker you would be able to smoke it in your rig or any other container with decent ventilation.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 8, 2015)

Looks great Disco,, I have a batch in now with Orange pellets,,, I have done hickory before but never orange,,,,one more experiment you will need to do 

DS


----------

